# Current Commercial finishing prices?



## Exile (11 mo ago)

I'm back in business after 10 years, no hanging, just tape and texture .
Prior, hanging and taping fo for 16 years. 
I'm bidding a 10,500 sq. ft., 3rd floor owner office, architect, contractor, investor building. The walls and ceilings are 12, and 13' high.
Ceilings will be smooth, no skim coat.
There are many soffits, located in the ceiling/wall angles, at those heights.
There are also many vertical soffits, in the corner angles, running from floor to ceiling.
About 500 sq. ft. of radiused, or curved walls.
There is 4,222 sq ft of the walls up to 8'.
There is 3,461 sq ft of wall above 8'.
There is 288' linear feet of cornerbead to finish, up to 8' .
There is 258 linear feet above 8'.
The Contractor is supplying materials, and wants to install all of the bead himself. 
Anyone know prices for this, basically labor only circumstance?


----------



## Exile (11 mo ago)

*sheesh!
I thought this was a website for professionals.
BULLSHIT*


----------

